# Help with finding current composers



## Intro to Tchaikovsky (Mar 4, 2010)

I would really like to find some neo-classical composers to listen to. Some of my favorite classical composers are Tchaikovsky, Korsokov, Prokofiev and Stravinksy if that helps with suggestions. Specific pieces would be great as well, Thanks.

Sorry if this is in the wrong forum


----------

